# Goat changing colors



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

We got one of our goats about two month ago. And recently I have been noticing he is loosing a lot of color. He was mostly brown but has been getting a lot of white fur. I'm wondering if this may be a cooper deficiency or if they can change colors as they mature. He is only 5 months old. But I'm a newbie and don't want to give cooper unnecessarily. Any advice would be appreciated --Em


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture? Do you give him a loose goat mineral?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't have a before and after. But this would be after. His side has just become much more whiter when it used to be dark brown. He has always had the white streak on his side though. Sorry I don't know the correct terms for his coloring.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes he gets manna pro for goats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat babies can be born one color but can and do change as they grow...they're getting a good mineral, Manna Pro is one that has adequate amounts of copper, at 5 months old he is showing some roaning but this is also the time of year that they'll be building their winter coats.

I had born here in February what I thought was black and white kids....needless to say, by the time the one doeling was 10 weeks old she had significant roaning. The mother of my kid who changed color was also roaned so the parents of your happy looking little boy contribute to coat color and pattern.

As long as they are taking in the minerals, drinking, eating and playing and there are no skin issues such as mites, lice or dandruff I'd say that your boy is normal


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. They are having some dry skin issues too. I thought mites at treated them with seven dust. Waiting to see if it clears up. The black boy had this very scaly spot on his side. And the brown one had some flakey skin on his neck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wheat germ oil is good for dry skin. I buy Rex Brand Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Is that put on their skin or on their feed? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put on their feed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks great. Kid colors can change as they age...especially the nigerians...you can get quite a bit of color changing. He looks very normal to me and appears to be getting some roaning in his coat.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Omg They are so much fun. And so cute...Wish I had room to get does for breeding  maybe some day. Was just out to take them for a little walk and buzz(the black guy) is starting to loose some of his fur where his skin is really scaly. We are going to pick up some wheat germ tomorrow. Hopefully that clears it up.... Seems to be pretty itchy ;( the bugs have been terrible this summer.


----------

